# Come chat with me =-)



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

If I don't answer right away it's cuz I am checking email or smokin'.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am talking to myself in there, like a crazy woman.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow, that was my 400th post.

Just call me Chatty Cathy.  Haha!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

I guess I am the only 1 without a life this Friday evening.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 29, 2006)

i also have no life!  lol   whats up?


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 29, 2006)

you all aren't the only one with no life, hello
here is something fun you can do, if you need a laugh, for the heck of it.
earlier i smoked a bowl, got online came here, and in the background had the site www.bobrivers.com/audiovault also.  there are some really funny twisted songs on there.
if anyone wants to try it, it's actually kinda cool and kills boredom somewhat...hehehehehe


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

Come to the chatroom blonde.  It needs more estrogen.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 29, 2006)

my comp won't let me


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ahhhhh...u need a new computer  LOL


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 29, 2006)

yep, this one is literally days from crashing...for the 3rd time needing new hardware...now time for new comp, but no cash for it yet
so this one has to do


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

lol....yea.  Atleast u have a puter!


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 29, 2006)

any site i go to, including this one, it tells me that the page is no longer there, then the page(except chats) is scrolled down.  aaaarrrrgggg!!!!when hubbie gets home, i won't care!


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 29, 2006)

true, and it was free. even tho it's 7 yrs old


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2006)

My other one is 7 too.  I hate it.  Just got my laptop last Xmas.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

how are the gals doing tonight?    besides bordem and computer troubles?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey ftw!!!  Come to the chatroom, it's back  

Or heck...we can chat here.  LOL


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

i like the chat thing here...for obvious reasons,lol
man, i'm sooooo bored, and not allowed to really smoke yet, its unfair


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

why not,no weed there?


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

so anyone done the bob rivers site i gave yet?
just curious  there is a song on there called beclaus i got high


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

i have weed, but hes workin, and can't have none


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

my hubby doesnt smoke....its nice cuz I dont hafta share  LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

does he hide it from you?  Mine hides the movies  rofl


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

man, i have to be at work in 9 hours. i hate my job


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

hides the movies??


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

he tried hiding, but i found it...lol (----smarter than the average bear...hehehe


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

whats your job?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea, anything above rated r  LOL

what do u do?


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

i sell tickets to tourists


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

where is the chat link smokin?  cant seem to find it...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

Very top of your screen, blue box.


----------



## blondewannabe33 (Sep 30, 2006)

well, he's home so gotta go...we're also starting a biz


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

hav fun, blonde


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

ftw, did u find the blue chat button?  Very top middle of your screen.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

i feel pretty stupid telling you that i cant find it...i really dont think i have it..lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

Tippy top of the forum here.  In the middle.  Small blue box that says para chat CHAT NOW.  Click that lil box.  Unfortunately theres no way to link ya I dont think...


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

When I say tippy top, I mean as high as u can scroll...


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

is it the same as itwas before they shut it down?   i seriousally dont have it....and i even reopened the page and such and such....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

i think youre just high.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

I found the problem!!!!you know there you can "pick the style" like color and stuff of the fourm at the bottom of the main page?   chat doesnt show up if your on the defult setting!   shows up in the green style thought!   maybe something to point out to someone?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

Hehe....well.  U joining me or what?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks to all that popped in and said hello.  

Nite everyone!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Sep 30, 2006)

my chat doesnt work, its just a little red x at the top left


----------

